# Smoked tomatoes for pizza bread



## cookfarms (Sep 10, 2016)

My wife needed tomatoes roasted for a stuffed pizza bread yesterday, so I suggested we smoked them. Round one of Genovese tomatoes was smoke roasted at 350 degrees with applewood. I apparently was supposed to grab the paste tomatoes from the garden... So I had to smoke another round of San Marzans from the garden to be stuffed into the bread, while the first round became a quick marinara dip for the bread. ;)

Round 2 of the tomatoes












20160909_192003.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 10, 2016






The breads












20160910_080041.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 10, 2016






Smoked marinara dip and some stuffed bread.












20160910_125446.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 10, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

That looks delicious!

Al


----------

